
Netflix Global Cloud - jaynate
http://www.slideshare.net/adrianco/netflix-global-cloud
======
bifrost
I think there's a bit of snakeoil here, Netflix has increased its datacenter
footprint several times. I'd also like to see some test data that supports his
thruput measurements...

